# Ben Hill County



## Benhillcountyhunter (Nov 6, 2009)

Anybody hunting ben hill?  Heading there in the morning to see what is going on.  Rut there should be really heating up.  There was a nice buck killed in ben hill on Nov. 2nd just of of hwy 319 on the river.  Grossed 162.  I will see if i can post a pic.


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Benhillcountyhunter said:


> Anybody hunting ben hill?  Heading there in the morning to see what is going on.  Rut there should be really heating up.  There was a nice buck killed in ben hill on Nov. 2nd just of of hwy 319 on the river.  Grossed 162.  I will see if i can post a pic.



Oh yeah! Bring that picture on & we'll add it to the list. D. Thompson shot a 162" net 14 pt. Oct. 26 close to where you described & a member in my club killed a 15 pt. that netted 165. Ben Hill is getting it done. Good luck to you.


----------

